# Clown Knife Fish 4 Sale



## Chard56

20" Clown Knife $100 OBO. You'll need a 75 gallon or better. I need my 100 gallon back that he's in to grow out some Angelfish. Local pickup only, I won't ship this monster.


----------



## weedkiller

looks like you need a river for that one lol... nice looking fish


----------

